# Stilts...



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

I have a ton of outsides coming up and figured I need a pair of stilts to cut the prep and cut times. A few years ago I used a pair of dura stilts all the time. They where good and durable, I just hated having to always retighten the straps. Seemed they would always loosen at the worst times. Anyways I want to get some recommendations from you guys as to which ones I should get and where is the best place to order them online.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

You are wanting to use them for exteriors? Be careful of the terrain if that is the case. 

As far as sites any good drywall site will have what you are looking for.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Stilts are banned by CalOsha in California.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Stilts are banned by CalOsha in California.


Cali, the restriction state.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

S2 mags are my favorites, and they are double-legged stilts, eliminates the "pull" that keeps the straps coming loose and the fatigue on your legs. Marshalltown makes the "skywalkers", a good stilt, but not for them that don't use em much. I used dura-stilts for years, but they are no longer the cutting edge. As far as sites, look at all-wall, walltools,al's taping tools.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> S2 mags are my favorites, and they are double-legged stilts, eliminates the "pull" that keeps the straps coming loose and the fatigue on your legs. Marshalltown makes the "skywalkers", a good stilt, but not for them that don't use em much. I used dura-stilts for years, but they are no longer the cutting edge. As far as sites, look at all-wall, walltools,al's taping tools.


Thank you sir. I was going to say just because you got sheetrock in your name that makes you an expert? Then I read your post and it seemed solid.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Fictitious Character said:


> Thank you sir. I was going to say just because you got sheetrock in your name that makes you an expert? Then I read your post and it seemed solid.


Haveing sheetrock in my name gets me incredible "yak-yak" from a paint forum,,,LOL

But I do know bout stilts,,, I have 4 pair of dura-stilts, 2 pair of skywalkers, 2 pair of S2 mags, and some old out-dated ones that they don't even make anymore.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Haveing sheetrock in my name gets me incredible "yak-yak" from a paint forum,,,LOL
> 
> But I do know bout stilts,,, I have 4 pair of dura-stilts, 2 pair of skywalkers, 2 pair of S2 mags, and some old out-dated ones that they don't even make anymore.


lol 

I hear ya. I have read your past posts and while you go against the grain you seem stand up. I was just fvcking with you like all painters do. 

The ones they no longer make have to be either better than the new ones or you are just stuck in the past. I would think technology would trump old school, much like the new machine tools in drywall.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Fictitious Character said:


> lol
> 
> I hear ya. I have read your past posts and while you go against the grain you seem stand up. I was just fvcking with you like all painters do.
> 
> The ones they no longer make have to be either better than the new ones or you are just stuck in the past. I would think technology would trump old school, much like the new machine tools in drywall.


Your right on about the old ones,,, new tech has left em in the dust. Dura-stilts is heading off down that road also,,, they used to be the leader, but they got settled in that posistion,, and forgot to improve.

I love new products,,, and I only have to "see" a better tool, ONCE,,, and I'm sold. Thats why I have so many differant stilts,,, show me a better pair,,, and I GOT to have em !!!!


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your right on about the old ones,,, new tech has left em in the dust. Dura-stilts is heading off down that road also,,, they used to be the leader, but they got settled in that posistion,, and forgot to improve.
> 
> I love new products,,, and I only have to "see" a better tool, ONCE,,, and I'm sold. Thats why I have so many differant stilts,,, show me a better pair,,, and I GOT to have em !!!!


I hear you, it is the same with most technology, the old paint sprayers were big improvements but not comparable to todays rigs, and when they were brushing out walls they wished they had a power roller or even a roller frame for that matter.


----------



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

Fictitious Character said:


> You are wanting to use them for exteriors? Be careful of the terrain if that is the case.
> 
> As far as sites any good drywall site will have what you are looking for.


you've never been to West Texas huh? everything is nice and flat here.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Fictitious Character said:


> Thank you sir. I was going to say just because you got sheetrock in your name that makes you an expert? Then I read your post and it seemed solid.


I too like to read his posts in another forum, he seem knowledgeable all around. I'm surprise to see him in PT, didn't even know he fiddling with paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Softy said:


> I too like to read his posts in another forum, he seem knowledgeable all around. I'm surprise to see him in PT, didn't even know he fiddling with paint.



The capt steps in once in awhile and graces us with some pearls. I wish he'd drop by more often. Besides, when it comes to stilts, he's head and shoulders above the rest of us :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

So.... Does anyone have anymore suggestions about "stilts"?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Back when I did use stilts I all is ran a peice of duct tape around the leg straps.
David


----------

